# How to clean rusty lures?



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I've got a bunch of crank, spinners, hooks, etc. that got wet a few weeks back and apparently those thing rust if they are not properly dried... What's some good stuff to clean them with.


----------



## KLee (Aug 16, 2014)

CLR or if you want to get fancy..electrolysis lol


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Use a product called "Whink". Real easy to use. Grocery stores usually carry it.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

White vinegar--just don't leave them in too long, as it will eat the metal after it eats the rust--pay attention! Soak an hour, rinse, repeat until you know the impact.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Flambeau has some no-rust tabs that you can put in your tackle boxes to prevent rust in the future.
http://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/en/fishing/products/zerust accessories


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

What I do to prevent rust is a I have a small tackle box with no lures in it that I carry with me. Whenever I'm done using a lure, I place it in the empty tackle box. That night I let the lures air dry then I organize them back to their original places the next day. 

A few of my lures I've had for 10 years and I've never had to replace a hook due to rust.


----------



## Swervage (Sep 15, 2014)

Try shower fresh, just spray them down, wait a couple of minutes, then rinse. used it before on a bunch of jigs that got rusted, worked better than i thought it would.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

May sound a little odd but pour a bottle of coke in a cup and let them sit in the cup for a day - The acid in the coke will eat the rust off.


----------

